# Video: Tenneco House



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

160' deep.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you not have the shark shield on?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Did you not have the shark shield on?


Nope. Must have been my B.O.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Nope. Must have been my B.O.


Haha, it seemed as you turned he freaked out and left. Just wondering if you were doing another one of your experiments.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Haha, it seemed as you turned he freaked out and left. Just wondering if you were doing another one of your experiments.


Not this time. 

I suspect some of my friends have been using bang sticks to kill sharks on this site. Since this one is still alive, I suspect he fears divers.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Some good eats on that reef. How big do you estimate that trigger was? Also, looks like there were a ton of scamp there as well.. Nice video.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, that brings back lots of memorys,, been there a bunch of times... many moons ago..


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

did anybody else notice that boat anchor at 1:34 ?? LOL great viedo. cant wait till i get certified!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bamagun said:


> Some good eats on that reef. How big do you estimate that trigger was? Also, looks like there were a ton of scamp there as well.. Nice video.


The trigger was 8 or 9 pounds.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

So this is the structure that used to sit on top of the tenneco legs? 

Did the oil company take the top off and dump it?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Red Snapper*

It looked overloaded with Red Snapper


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

chad403 said:


> It looked overloaded with Red Snapper


Yes, there were some nice snapper on the structure. However, I did not see any big (20+ lb) ones.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

dang there is a ton of life on that one.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pretty good viz.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Again awesome I haven't been diving in years but I can tell you this video will have me cleaning equipment and buying more..... It's game on again, time to get back underwater....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Down here there would be 20 or more Jewfish on it*

Every decent rock and wreck will have several Jewfish on it. Little ones will be 250# or so. Big ones are well, big.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

captken said:


> Every decent rock and wreck will have several Jewfish on it. Little ones will be 250# or so. Big ones are well, big.


Not too many Jewfish off of Pensacola. However, we are seeing a few more of them this year.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Job...lots of fish there.


----------

